# Cali and Heidi :) New Here!



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

Cali is a 5month old pit bull possibly mix and Heidi is a 2 year old german shorthair pointer 

Heidi talks alot lol if you talk to her she will howl and grunt its funny 









Cali by the pool

















In my bed

















I honestly have no idea what she was doing but its funny lol




































watching t.v


----------



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

very cute dogs!! they look so happy and healthy :biggrin: and so shiny!!


----------



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you, they are my pride and joy


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh I just love Cali. Her face marking is gorgeous!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

soooo cute! pit bulls and (english, sorry, but close enough) pointers are my favorites! but I love french bulldogs, and mastifs, and... well lots of dogs! really cute photos!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Great photos! Both of your dogs look great...I am partial to that pit bull though...what a fantastic looking dog!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome to DFC!


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Welcome, you have 2 very good looking dogs.


----------



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for all the compliments


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

What beautiful dogs. Thank you for sharing and welcome!


----------

